# HOUSTON | Hanover River Oaks | 141m | 462ft | 38 fl | U/C



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*Developer*: Hanover Co
*Architect*: Solomon Cordwell Buenz
*Type*: Residential, Retail
*Location*: 2651 Kipling St. Upper Kirby 
*Construction Timeline*: December 2017 Start Date - Marh 2020 Completion

_Aug. 2014 article_ 



Houston Chronicle said:


> *Developer plans Upper Kirby high-rise project*
> 
> A locally based developer that builds upscale apartment towers in urban locations around Houston and across the country is planning its newest project in the Upper Kirby area, potentially adding more than 300 units to a site along Kirby Drive. Details are still being completed, but the project is expected to rise more than 30 stories and have restaurants on the ground floor, David Ott, development partner of the Houston-based Hanover Co., said late Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

Site prep now underway.









hindesky


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

ChannelTwoNews


----------



## chjbolton (Feb 11, 2004)

You see projects like these and you wonder if Houston is trying to 'out-sprawl' Los Angeles seriously... Just how many clusters are forming at this point?! (rhetorical question)


----------



## toxtethogrady (Jan 4, 2015)

River Oaks is actually pretty close in. I'm surprised people are still building highrises in this town, but even with oil at $60, there's some forward momentum.

And that Gables development across the street is home to Tootsie's.


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

chjbolton said:


> You see projects like these and you wonder if Houston is trying to 'out-sprawl' Los Angeles seriously... Just how many clusters are forming at this point?! (rhetorical question)


This is not out-sprawl as it is one of many existing clusters within the loop. The Upper Kirby area has a handful of buildings from the 80's but really began to develop in the mid 2000's after neighborhood officials started striving for a more urban format by improving streets, sidewalks, parks, etc. It is beginning to merge into Greenway Plaza (first developed in the 80's).

This 7-story condo next door to Hanover River Oaks is breaking ground sometime this month:

http://www.giorgettihouston.com









A large mixed-use project featuring a grocery store is planned across the street:










And Kirby Collection, just two blocks south, is nearing completion.

http://www.houstonarchitecture.com/...45543f569355eaa965070cd067fb38fc87cbc618277f8


----------



## chjbolton (Feb 11, 2004)

Thank you for the explanation!


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*Houston developer’s long-awaited apartment tower in Upper Kirby underway*



> Hanover River Oaks — a luxury apartment tower originally proposed in 2014 — broke ground in Upper Kirby last month, according to Holliday Fenoglio Fowler LP.
> 
> HFF announced Jan. 4 that it represented Houston-based Hanover Co. and institutional investors advised by J.P. Morgan Asset Management to capitalize the equity and construction financing for the project’s development. HFF’s team representing Hanover included Managing Director Cortney Cole, Executive Managing Director Scott Galloway and Director Dustin Selzer.
> 
> ...


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

c/o 'hindesky on HAIF 



> The tower crane base is up. It's a Heede crane and according to the rigger helping install the tower crane at the Caydon site in Midtown they will be putting this one up in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

c/o 'hindesky' on HAIF - 2/18


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

March 2020 from Google Street View


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

May 2020 (far right)

Rice Stadium by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## toxtethogrady (Jan 4, 2015)

Rice U is about to start on a performing arts center.
HBJ


----------

